# A simple method for getting your "eye"



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Shooting at targets in both the horizontal plane and the vertical orientation is a quick and easy way to get better fast.


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

how bout we just send you packs of cards? it's less frustrating!


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

That is HARD to do !!!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Good suggestion, Bill. In my case, I shoot at 55 gallon oil drums standing up, then 55 gallon oil drums lying on their sides ... kinda the same thing ...









Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

I agree, good recommendation Bill.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Excellent tips!

Now I have found the right cards, I must give this a go


----------

